# Second Melted Plexi Pen



## DurocShark (Nov 29, 2009)

I had been hesitating because CA was so successful for me. But with it being so cold, CA was being a you-know-what.

So I just went for it. The first one I did might have been a fluke, so I did another. 

I likeeey. Lots. Way easier than CA. Cheaper too.


----------



## tseger (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice. Is that the plexi melted in acetone?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 29, 2009)

Very very nice.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 29, 2009)

tseger said:


> Very nice. Is that the plexi melted in acetone?



Yeah. I mixed it during the summer to a warm syrup consistency. But when it got cold I had to add acetone to get it back to that same consistency. Very temp dependent. But it still cures FAST.


----------



## bgibb42 (Nov 29, 2009)

How fast?


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 29, 2009)

Faster than un-accelerated CA at my garage temps... 40* or so. A generous smear on the Zen barrel cured in 2-ish minutes.

I did three of those generous smears, waited 2 minutes between each, then 2 minutes after the last application I hit it with 600 w/d paper. Wet of course.


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks very nice!
 I need to explore the plex finish.CA is fussy with the weather.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 29, 2009)

It was foolproof. And I'm a pretty ingenious fool who can screw up anything.


----------



## bgibb42 (Nov 29, 2009)

Where did you pick up the plexi?  I have not had great success with CA finishes, and would love to find an alternative that's a little easier.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 29, 2009)

Borg.


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 29, 2009)

IT LOOKS GREAT!!!! And I just happen to have some mixed up to soak my pine cones in, And My son has a ZEN that needs to be refinished since all he did was some friction polish.


----------



## tseger (Nov 29, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> A generous smear on the Zen barrel cured in 2-ish minutes.
> 
> I did three of those generous smears, waited 2 minutes between each, then 2 minutes after the last application I hit it with 600 w/d paper. Wet of course.


What did you use to apply the mixture to the pen?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 29, 2009)

I likeeey lots also!!!! Well done.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 29, 2009)

tseger said:


> What did you use to apply the mixture to the pen?


Blue paper shop towel.


----------



## papaturner (Nov 29, 2009)

johnnycnc said:


> Looks very nice!
> I need to explore the plex finish.CA is fussy with the weather.



Ditto


----------



## mickr (Nov 30, 2009)

I know very little about this finish...will it crack off?  Or will it adhere like gangbusters despite the abuse pens get?  Do you know anyone or has anyone here used this method for any period of time and sold them?  Or given to family and gotten reports back?  If it does "crack off" will it be able to be repaired?   Anybody that has a track method with this, I'd sure like to have more info...Thanks


----------



## artme (Nov 30, 2009)

Good looking pen and interesting technique.

There doesn´t appear to be a deep shine on the pen, but that may be this computer screen.


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 30, 2009)

Don,
Way to go.  I like this finish although I haven't tried it, but looks like a nice CA alternative.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 30, 2009)

artme said:


> Good looking pen and interesting technique.
> 
> here doesn´t appear to be a deep shine on the pen, but that may be this computer screen.



It's as deep as a CA finish. You can see the sharp line of light in one of the pics. I was trying to capture the figure of the wood, not the shine of the finish when I was photographing it.


----------



## Bree (Nov 30, 2009)

That looks real good!  Apart from the lovely finish, it's a darn good looking pen!!  Great job!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Nov 30, 2009)

mickr said:


> I know very little about this finish...will it crack off?  Or will it adhere like gangbusters despite the abuse pens get?  Do you know anyone or has anyone here used this method for any period of time and sold them?  Or given to family and gotten reports back?  If it does "crack off" will it be able to be repaired?   Anybody that has a track method with this, I'd sure like to have more info...Thanks



Highly durable. Carried a cigar pen around for over a year* as a courier (lots of different people using it to sign). After all of that, had a jeweler customer (and a very particular one) pick that from a large selection. He bought it as a Christmas gift to himself.


*A good portion of that year it was in a pants pocket with other junk.


----------



## areaman (Dec 2, 2009)

Don, glad it worked out for you. How thin did you make the plexi? is it as thin as thin ca or more like medium? I tried it once but think it was too thick, made a mess.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Man I really need to try that finish. It looks awesome.


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd sure like to know more about this process - a "how-to" would be nice.

Dan


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's been discussed in the finishing forum. If not, I'll do a full write up over Christmas break.


----------



## L1Truckie (Dec 3, 2009)

Duroc,    After seeing your pen and the finish last night, it made me want to do a Zen and try the finish....Im not the best searcher but searched and read for about 30 minutes....nothing I found or read was a step by step instruction for plexi, just some good discussions. Enuff to make me dangerous with plexi and acetone    (I do realize there are probably different methods for it though) Maybe something for Library would be good 

Outstanding job!!


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, I'll do one when I get a chance. I'm not going to have much time until after Christmas.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a jar of plexi melted and ready to use. i have never used it up till now because i have had really good luck with CA so far (only lost one pen) But after seeing and hearing all this, i think i am about ready to give it a whirl!


----------



## lobster (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice pen!  What kit is that?


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 3, 2009)

lobster said:


> Nice pen!  What kit is that?




http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...Kits___Zen_Rollerball_Pen_Kit___zen_pen?Args=


----------



## Manny (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting. In what form do you buy the plexglass? Is it a powder or sheet or rod?
I have no idea how the medium is sold.

Thanks, Manny


----------



## thewishman (Dec 3, 2009)

Manny said:


> Interesting. In what form do you buy the plexglass? Is it a powder or sheet or rod?
> I have no idea how the medium is sold.
> 
> Thanks, Manny




I bought mine from the scrap bin at Lowes. There are two main kinds of clear plastic sheets at hardware stores, the one you want will dissolve completely in acetone. Polycarbonate (Lexan) is the wrong stuff.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 3, 2009)

dankc908 said:


> I'd sure like to know more about this process - a "how-to" would be nice.
> 
> Dan




Here are a couple of how-to methods:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=36575


----------



## CSue (Dec 3, 2009)

The finish on that pen is gorgeous!

Well, so is the pen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link Chris, I watched you do it in person and still haven't tried it.


----------



## Rmartin (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm very, how should I say, per-Plexed.

I use plexiglass at work all the time. One thing I do know about it is, it scratches very easily. It doesn't scratch and get dull on a pen, really?

EDIT

I forgot to add, I love the pen!


----------



## mickr (Dec 5, 2009)

Rmartin said:


> I'm very, how should I say, per-Plexed.
> 
> I use plexiglass at work all the time. One thing I do know about it is, it scratches very easily. It doesn't scratch and get dull on a pen, really?
> 
> ...


      Yes I agree..that was another question I had..scratches...I have seen plexi used as storm window material..attracts dirt like a magnet and scratches if one blows on it...


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 5, 2009)

I likee too.  I have had decent luck with CA, but as you say the temps are starting to drop and I do not have a heated shop, so it would be nice to have an alternative other than just doing acrylics.  Besides, I like to experiment with other methods.  It is a busy time of year, but I may get some opportunity to try this over the holiday break.  I appreciate the exchange of information.


----------

